# Bench Seat



## tfrench (Feb 8, 2004)

Anybody have a flipover with a bench seat?? Do you like it or would you rather have the individual swivel seats?? any other pros or cons??


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

Ive got an Eskimo quickflip III with a bench seat and its ok. Ive come to think that I would rather have one with individual seats because I usually only fish two guys out of it. I would have to say go with a house with individual seats if you only fish 2 guys.(but its easy to stick a third guy in with the bench) In those with ind. seats you have room between you where you can put stuff and it is a lot easier to get at than having to reach behind the bench seat. Also in most of the houses w/ swivel seats there is a spot conected to the seat where you can put loose tackle etc. It also depends on how much you want to spend. We got an awsome deal on the quickflip so the seat thing is minor. After looking at more and more shelters my new favorite is the frabil. But if you got a buddy with a Clam that is fun to because you can link up to them. Clam has a great variety of flip over shelters but they are quite spendy for the size. I hope this helps you make your decision.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Mine is supposed to be a two man but us fat guys need more room so I took out one bench and use a plastic lawn chair on that side and the bench is a table for gear. One dog can get under the bench too.  He works the minnow pail and keeps the holes open.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I got the individual swivels seats on my Frabill and they're really comfortable. Can't say I've spent a long time on bench seating but you can go all day in the individuals, no problem.


----------



## tfrench (Feb 8, 2004)

Well ive been thinking of getting a quick flip 2 and they sell them w/ the bench and w/o...if id get it w/o its 70 bucks cheaper but then i dont exactly know what to do for seating...does the bench on an eskimo attatch to the edge of the sled or does it go into the bottom of the sled?


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

it attaches to the edges.


----------

